# MIT study: Uber Could Replace Every Single NYC Taxi With Far Fewer Cars (3000)



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

A new study from the MIT found that a fleet of 3,000 four-passenger ride-sharing cars from services like Uber and Lyft could virtually displace the entire fleet of regular taxi cabs in New York City.

http://bgr.com/2017/01/03/mit-study-uber-and-lyft/

Far stretch between reality and theory.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Far stretch between reality and theory.
> 
> http://bgr.com/2017/01/03/mit-study-uber-and-lyft/


M.I.T. DESIGNS THE KILLER ROBOTS.
BOSTON DYNAMICS.
GOOGLE BOUGHT D.A.R.P.A. the killer Robot defense contractor.
I trust M.I.T. as much as I trust GOOGLE,which is less than Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

M.I.T. REVELS IN THE SATANIST OVERTHROW AND RULE OF HUMANITY !
DO NOT ENDORSE THE GLOBALIST TRANSHUMANISTS .


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Far stretch between reality and theory.
> 
> http://bgr.com/2017/01/03/mit-study-uber-and-lyft/


They aint putting into consideration how many people would be out of work. Then what kinda crimes could happen and damage the city as there would be more people finding nothing to do but throw rocks at these doushebag robot cars


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

These things will kill you at the push of a button. Then go home and leisurely recharge their batteries.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Far stretch between reality and theory.
> 
> http://bgr.com/2017/01/03/mit-study-uber-and-lyft/


"10 pax vehicles."

But the whole point of a taxi is to get straight where you're going for many folks. And alone.

This is like saying buses could replace taxis.

If uber pool annoys pax now, how would it work with 9 other pax in the vehicle? This is just stupid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> They aint putting into consideration how many people would be out of work. Then what kinda crimes could happen and damage the city as there would be more people finding nothing to do but throw rocks at these doushebag robot cars


They going to ELIMINATE the out of work surplus people.
They don't care !
More for them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It will be the " LAND OF PLENTY"
For the remaining 5%.
Globally.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Go and look at the Agenda 21 planned housing and planned cities.
Resembles Hitler's ghetto's before the INDEFINITE DETENTION,N.D.A.A. concentration camps.
Do you really believe the entire nation is under surveillance by chance ?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They going to ELIMINATE the out of work surplus people.
> They don't care !
> More for them.


Agenda 20


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Go and look at the Agenda 21 planned housing and planned cities.
> Resembles Hitler's ghetto's before the INDEFINITE DETENTION,N.D.A.A. concentration camps.
> Do you really believe the entire nation is under surveillance by chance ?


Haha preach it. Did u know we could have technoligy prices go down BUT school prices go up liveing and most certinly food. If inflation keeps going and it will then noone will afford anything.

I put up a graph somewhere showing poor people getting poorer rich getting richer. We could see trillionares this year and then see the population earn less work more. Look at socialist venezuela. This country is in a world of hurt soon. Trump cant do shit as we live in a technocracy


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "10 pax vehicles."
> 
> But the whole point of a taxi is to get straight where you're going for many folks. And alone.
> 
> ...


Let me add that the one consistent thing about people (Uber passengers) are that they are unpredictable.

Chaos theory:

*Chaos theory* is a branch of mathematics focused on the behavior of dynamical systems that are highly sensitive to initial conditions-a response popularly referred to as the butterfly effect.[1] Small differences in initial conditions (such as those due to rounding errors in numerical computation) yield widely diverging outcomes for such dynamical systems, rendering long-term prediction of their behavior impossible in general.[2][3] This happens even though these systems are deterministic, meaning that their future behavior is fully determined by their initial conditions, with no random elements involved.[4] In other words, the deterministic nature of these systems does not make them predictable.[5][6] This behavior is known as *deterministic chaos*, or simply *chaos*.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grow your


Jermin8r89 said:


> Haha preach it. Did u know we could have technoligy prices go down BUT school prices go up liveing and most certinly food. If inflation keeps going and it will then noone will afford anything.
> 
> I put up a graph somewhere showing poor people getting poorer rich getting richer. We could see trillionares this year and then see the population earn less work more. Look at socialist venezuela. This country is in a world of hurt soon. Trump cant do shit as we live in a technocracy


 Grow your own food before it is illegal !
Monsanto has already patented life itself in the form of seeds.
Everything we need to live was given us by nature.
Evil and Law try to claim ownership !government is even claiming to own the rain now ! Look it up.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> . Trump cant do shit as we live in a technocracy


More like a technocratic kleptocracy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Haha preach it. Did u know we could have technoligy prices go down BUT school prices go up liveing and most certinly food. If inflation keeps going and it will then noone will afford anything.
> 
> I put up a graph somewhere showing poor people getting poorer rich getting richer. We could see trillionares this year and then see the population earn less work more. Look at socialist venezuela. This country is in a world of hurt soon. Trump cant do shit as we live in a technocracy


Govt. Wants you absolutely totally dependant. No free will,no free thought,no freedom.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Govt. Wants you absolutely totally dependant. No free will,no free thought,no freedom.


But free mints, water and an AUX cord to use for phone charging are OK though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Only a short matter of time before the machine and human material are bonded and patented.
The TRANSHUMANISTS wish to live forever in machine bodies while you starve.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> But free mints, water and an AUX cord to use for phone charging are OK though.


Merely a vehicle used to implant a policy. A GLOBALIST policy.
You think the investors invest for direct monetary profit ?
Uber was not designed as an implement for globalists,yet they have discovered it is a cheap tool to be used.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The data gathering alone is worth a fortune.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Taxis carry the same amount of people so I'm not sure exactly what this is proving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Far stretch between reality and theory.
> 
> http://bgr.com/2017/01/03/mit-study-uber-and-lyft/


Just saw a television show on CBS about murderous self driving cars. Art immitates life ?
Interesting . . .timely . . .


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

It's just a study, nothing more. It's not like this is an impending policy change or a traffic study that shuts down travel lanes of the world's busiest bridge as an act of revenge against a Democratic mayor who refused to endorse a Republican governor for his second term ... er, wait. That's something else entirely. Sorry. Carry on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> It's just a study, nothing more. It's not like this is an impending policy change or a traffic study that shuts down travel lanes of the world's busiest bridge as an act of revenge against a Democratic mayor who refused to endorse a Republican governor for his second term ... er, wait. That's something else entirely. Sorry. Carry on.


Or Lois Lerner abusing a position at the I.R.S. to persecute people's with different political ideologies at the tax payers expense . . .
Or Eric Holder running guns to Mexico to stage an event to sway the Nation against Constitutional second amendment . . .
This could go on for days . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Look up the Obama " Nudge Initiative" . . . not to be confused with Brain study Initiative . . .
We won't even discuss Obama and his chairing the U.N. Security council while being sworn in as an acting U.S. President and the legal and Constitutional violations that entailed . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Govt. Is slimey on a good day,regardless of who is running it and what their agenda is.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

And it could take 20,000 uber drivers active at any one time to keep 3,000 on the road.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pax don't want to be crammed into 10 to 15 passenger shuttle vans.
Remember Super Shuttle?
No, because they went out of business.
The run would begin in Worcester,Ma which is an hour from Logan Airport.
3 hours later they are still loading pax in Newton for the final crawl down I90 to Logan.
Pax don't put up with this no matter how cheap.
It's been tried
And tried
And tried.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> And it could take 20,000 uber drivers active at any one time to keep 3,000 on the road.


Not if they're all doing a " side gig".
I do 12 hour shifts. I am available in 12 hour time blocks. Not 3 hours a day at peak times.
Uber has nothing without full time drivers. The side gig just provides taxi relief at peak times.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Just about anything could happen, doesn't mean it will.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

What an incredibly profound study. I look at 3,000,000 rides and come up with the conclusion that if I put 4 people in the car instead of 1 I could do it in wait for it 750,000 rides. What does Uber and Lyft have to do with it? You could say the same thing about a taxi company or any other rideshare. If I have a 16 ounce bottle six pack and make the bottles 32 ounces you're not going to believe this but I will have double the beverage amount.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

There you go. Too much Uber/taxi vehicles and drivers on the road already. This study does not only show that pooling and Smart algo's can move the same amount of people with less cars. IT also shows there is too much capacity already. 95% of all rides right now can be done with half the capacity. Half the drivers. 

They also do not correct for behavioural differences. If there is no driver i might take a lot more bs short rides.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

Dutch-Ub said:


> There you go. Too much Uber/taxi vehicles and drivers on the road already. This study does not only show that pooling and Smart algo's can move the same amount of people with less cars. IT also shows there is too much capacity already. 95% of all rides right now can be done with half the capacity. Half the drivers.
> 
> They also do not correct for behavioural differences. If there is no driver i might take a lot more bs short rides.


The study is flawed because as already mentioned the human factor was purposely left out. I know I over simplified it but in reality the study is simple math. Assumptions are that four people in a car get along and have a great time (packed like sardines). That pax a will be happy to be dropped off last and say "what a great ride". Too many cars and taxis maybe but try to get one when it's raining in NYC. What's a smart algo are all other algos dumb?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "10 pax vehicles."
> 
> But the whole point of a taxi is to get straight where you're going for many folks. And alone.
> 
> ...


Buses don't do point A to B.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Taxis carry the same amount of people so I'm not sure exactly what this is proving.


That we could reduce traffic, costs, and pollution by using 2,000-3,000 vehicles instead of 14,000?

This article is about sharing rides.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Buses don't do point A to B.


Same with pool


----------



## Linesider (Nov 4, 2015)

Just imagine what NYC could achieve if they created a system of large vehicles carrying lots of passengers. Thinking like more than 50 per car. You could link the cars together to make them even larger. Run them on electricity. They could even put the whole system underground.

Some day, some day...


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

What a moron. People are humans not animals.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

They got paid by uber for this study. Its a PR


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

If all the rich people want to change the earth then y dont they stop buying useless things includeing (cars,trucks,jets,bodygaurds)
Id like to see people like musk live in an aparment useing minimal things and take public transportation


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SmokestaXX said:


> Just about anything could happen, doesn't mean it will.


Soonee or later we WILL have a solar flare that Fry's robot cars.
Sure would hate to be riding in one when it fries . . . .
Lots of lawsuits,whole lot of lawsuits.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> If all the rich people want to change the earth then y dont they stop buying useless things includeing (cars,trucks,jets,bodygaurds)
> Id like to see people like musk live in an aparment useing minimal things and take public transportation


You like Agenda 21 ?
The real rich plan on being exempt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tenderloin said:


> They got paid by uber for this study. Its a PR


U.N. Agenda 21 sponsored.
" Sustainable Development'
The "Green" initiative with the Red goal.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Not if they're all doing a " side gig".
> I do 12 hour shifts. I am available in 12 hour time blocks. Not 3 hours a day at peak times.
> Uber has nothing without full time drivers. The side gig just provides taxi relief at peak times.


Honestly... this is something that a lot of people don't get. One of the strangest side effects that uber has had, is a reduction in the colossal mess that used to occur at peak times with taxis. There used to be days where some zones in Orlando would be 20-100 fares deep of fares that arn't assigned to a taxi during peak hours. Since uber got big here... i haven't seen more than 4 fares deep of unassigned fares.

It really has taken the edge off peak demand.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

And yet, NY taxis haven't gone out of business yet, especially since many Uber and Lyft drivers are now one in the same.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

William Marshall said:


> And yet, NY taxis haven't gone out of business yet, especially since many Uber and Lyft drivers are now one in the same.


They won't all go out of business either, some people just don't like using uber/lyft at all.

"Plus there is always the case of what happens when you really need a ride and have no cell power/reception.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> These things will kill you at the push of a button. Then go home and leisurely recharge their batteries.


Remember the good old days when it was people? Then they would go home after killing you and have dinner. Ahh, simpler times....


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "10 pax vehicles."
> 
> But the whole point of a taxi is to get straight where you're going for many folks. And alone.
> 
> ...


Good point Fuzzy.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

William Marshall said:


> And yet, NY taxis haven't gone out of business yet, especially since many Uber and Lyft drivers are now one in the same.


NY is a unique taxi market.
Until Arro and Way2pay, yellow cabs pretty much didn't do livery work.
Most other cities you could always "call a cab". I'm sure the car service bases in Brooklyn and Queens are hurting bad, unless they've all gone Uber Black.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I think Uber would need to have drivers committed to working specific shifts or hours for this to happen. Certain hours or days you may have way to little supply to meet demand. Its bound to happen where several Uber drivers are all logged out at about the relative same time.


----------

